# Back after 10 years



## 2ndchance (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi All,

I wanted to come back and say a big thank you.

I originally joined SFF about 10-years ago when I first started writing.  I learnt to appreciate so much from the guys on this forum.  Important things, such as show-don’t-tell, trust your reader, find your voice, and so on.  I am sure you all know the list is endless.

My fits novel was 2nd chance – a typical ‘geezer’ style sci-fi - and when I read back now, I cringe.  Like a lot of us, I posted it off to numerous _carefully selected_ agents, optimistically hopeful.  What I got back – I now know why – was an endless stream of auto-replies. 

It was back to the beginning, with find your voice Steve, ringing in my head.  I did eventually discover that I write _like a girl – _it’s been said too many times to ignore haha.  So, I sat back and re-gathered my thoughts, and all the time, unbeknown to me, Rebecca was struggling to escape my grasp.  One day, she called loud enough for me to actually listen, and there she was, shouting from my fingertips.  Six months later and I had 120k words.  There was, as you all know only too well, lots of drivel, some driven, some not.  It had to be edited, and soon it was down to 50k and back to 100k and so the story goes. (Split infinitive – I like)

Well, it’s been a long road for Rebecca and me but we made it. 

Now, I have read a lot about the publishing industry and there is some negativity surrounding this business.  They say that everyone has a book in them, and so it seems, with around 100 manuscripts landing on every agent’s mat, every week.  With the book shelf already full, what chance do they or we – aspiring authors – have?  Therefore, it shouldn’t come as a surprise that many great - new author - novels end up on the slush-pile.  I once read that it took 20-years to become an overnight success.  Yep, that’s about right.

Then along came Kindle from Amazon, and they opened the door, without prejudice or opinion.  At first, it created some negative comments, suggesting the door was open to the good, bad, and indifferent.  Nevertheless, there is one master reviewer, the public.  Their opinion counts; it shows in the results, and the cream rises to the top.  I struggled when I first thought of using Amazon as a platform for my beloved Rebecca.  On the verge of filing adoption papers for R, I believed she deserved the traditional approach.  However, I was afraid of the auto-reply rejections.  She has so many aspects, has been in my head for so many years, and is too important to me, for her to end up on the slush pile.  So, I decided to let the public, the readers, the makers, and breakers tell the world if they share my love for dear Rebecca.

It is early – 10 days – but the sales have been brilliant.  Most importantly, the feed-back has been extraordinary and better than I could have hoped and dreamed about.

Rebecca and Steve (that’s me) thank all those on here who helped.  I will be around if anyone has any question, and oh yeah, the book title. 

Rebecca and the Spiral Staircase, _by_ Stephen M Davis.  

It is listed on Amazon as an ebook or paperback.  You can read a couple of chapters via the kindle version.  Alternatively, you can find a few extracts on the angling/fishing blog.  Google stephenmdavis571 and it will come up top.


----------



## The Judge (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome back and congratulations. 

I don't think this is a GWD matter though.  Ordinarily for a member returning to the fold I'd suggest the Introductions forum, but as you want to highlight your novel I think Press Releases is probably more appropriate, so I'll move it over there.


----------



## 2ndchance (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanx Judge,

Although, I really wanted to say thank you to all... I will have to think of a way to say thank you without mentioning my novel.

I knew I recognised the tag-name, I found a get well message from you 8 years ago haha. 

Not sure if this is appropriate, but here goes - a link for my novel;-

Amazon.co.uk: stephen m davis

Regards Steve


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 28, 2017)

Hello Steve glad to meet you 

I read the synopsis  for your book *Rebecca and the Spiral Staircase.   *It sounds very interesting  indeed .


----------



## 2ndchance (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanx Baylor, Synopsis started life around 600 words, and was changed so many times, not wanting to leave certain things out.  Then one day, I read, if you had 30 seconds to tell a publisher, do it... boom
SteveD


----------



## 2ndchance (Aug 28, 2017)

There are many who will say that it is actually a 'book blurb', which it is.  A synopsis shouldn't leave you with a 'cliff-hanger', which my blurb does.  There is a slightly longer version that doesn't leave you hanging. 


The thing is that a synopsis is infuriatingly difficult to write - for some, including me, so the 30-second rule worked for me.


I hope this concept helps those who are struggling with their synopsis.  I wanted to include every twist and turn.  The truth is, you need to hook them.  Make them want more.


For those who don’t want to click the link, here is my book-blurb:

_Setting - Modern Day_

_15-year-old Rebecca is anything but a modern-day girl.  She prefers to leave her mobile in the bedroom and instead sit in the woods, sketching fanciful worlds.  When she discovers a spiral staircase in a ramshackle summer house, her imagination really kicks in.  These stairs lead her on a series of journeys into the history of her parent’s old house, where she is always Rebecca.  Each woman she meets treats her as a daughter, both stimulating and confusing her senses.  Initially, memories of each journey are colourful, although as time passes her recollections grey.  Instead, common sense takes over and tells her it was all a dream._

_However, when the truth about her experiences becomes known, she is in for a spine tingling surprise._

SteveD


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 6, 2017)

Here's a direct link for those interested...  SteveD

Open to comments, good - bad - indif

You can upload the first 3 chapters FREE

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1549525395/?tag=brite-21


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 6, 2017)

Not sure if this is right for here, but here goes.  For those of you who like angling/fishing, I write an angling blog...  Move if inappropriate SteveD

No-Limits Angling Blog


----------

